# Fishing on New Years Eve Day



## phgelieb (Dec 14, 2004)

My son and I just started surf fishing this summer. Had great success in the Outer Banks and the Jersey Shore until winter. We bought neoprene waders heavy jackets etc, but haven't caught anything but a COLD (although we've had a good time together).

We're going to try one last time on 12/31. We tried winter surf fishing with a wide variety of bait and lures in Ocean City and N. Wildwood. We were planning on trying Long Beach Island this friday.

Does anyone have a suggestion where to go on LBI, or has everything gone south and now they'll be biting in Wildwood.

Thanks for any suggestions or help.

Phil


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*call fisherman's headquaters*

try this number 609 494 5739. the guys will give you the gouge. not much happening except the head boats.

thgiht lines 
db77


----------



## phgelieb (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks. Went there today. Great weather, nice time, no fish. Oh well, there's always the spring ...


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

Look on the bright side the days are now getting longer... Spring is right around the corner.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*First stripers of 2005 from the surf*

Fished the point in Stone Harbor New Years Day. Beautiful day, but no fish. Went back Sunday to the same beach and landed two nice stripers, one was a keeper at 25", 17 lbs. The other was a throwback. My buddy also caught a throwback. All caught on fresh clams.Was pleasantly surprised!! Was the latest, or shall I say the earliest, I have ever fished from the surf. And after today, I will not stop if another nice day comes along no matter what the calendar says.


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

*Nice*

Smicky-nice job. I'm still lamenting the 2 fish I wasn't able to land Thanksgiving Day at the Point (Blues?). If I get the chance, I'll always hit the beach to give it a shot-even catching a couple dogfish beats not fishing.

I just spent 4 days fishing the Outer Banks last week (Rodanthe). Will post on the NC Board when I get a chance...nothing to really report.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*January striper fishing*

Buck Puck-Don't tuck away that rod yet. If you get back to the point let me know how you make out. I still can't believe we beached those stripers Sunday. Can't wait to get down again before it's too cold!! Trouble is this time of year there are only a few bait shops that remain open through out the winter.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Whoa ... did I read that right ... 25", 17 lbs ? That one must have been eating everthing it could find to get that fat! I caught a 26"er on Assateague a few weeks ago that was pretty skinny and went maybe 7 lbs.


----------



## kev (Sep 26, 2004)

i caught a 34 incher that weighed 14lbs.


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

*Bait*

Does Smuggler's Cove close? That's where I always get my bait in NJ. Speaking of bait, or lack of, last week on the Outer Banks, it was slim pickins. When we arrived on Thurs, Hatteras Jacks had zero bait, none. I then tried any other place I could, only to find very old frozen squid & finger mullet. I drove down to F&F's in Avon and then Red Drum Tackle...nothing but the same. I'm going to take some clams down with me next time.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

Buck Puck- I don't know what the winter hours are at Smugglers. I brought my clams with me last week-end from PA. I e-mailed them inquiring about their hours. I'll let you know when I receive a reply.


----------



## Smicky (Aug 28, 2002)

*Winter hours at Smugglers Cove*

Buck Puck-Lou Bachmann, the Doctor of Reelology and the owner of Smugglers Cove, just emailed me with his winter hours. He's open every day except Wednesday, 8AM-5PM. He suggests calling first just to make sure.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

> one was a keeper at 25", 17 lbs


 hmmmmmmmmm


----------

